# Princess Louise Fusiliers



## patsy0827 (9 Jan 2005)

???
I have an old Pith helmet with a badge on it from the Princess Louise Fusiliers, along with some other associated items. I am trying to set a date for it.  I have seen pictures of the "flame" of the badge of the current uniforms.  This old one has a narrower flame, and also has the numbers 66 in the center.  Anyone know approximate date of this, and when was it changed to the current badge style.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jan 2005)

Do you have any photos of the items?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2005)

It is probably an officers badge for a Busby or Fur cap from 1900.

GW


----------



## patsy0827 (9 Jan 2005)

Two pictures:  one of the hat and one of the badge -

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~guys/Military/fusiliersbadge002.jpg

and

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~guys/Military/fusiliershelmet001.jpg

If they are not clear enough, I can try again; camera is not very good.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jan 2005)

Thanks Patsy, I have seen versions of that badge before, both originals (though I cannot put a specific date to the pattern) and a number of reproductions that were made for the ceremonial guard the regiment manned in the Halifax Citadel in the 70s and early 80s. Your helmet certainly shows some age, or possibly just wear and tear.

Here is a pic to a different pattern of PLF busby badge: http://regimentalrogue.com/sharefiles/plf_busby_badge.jpg

As to age, the Regiment stopped using the designation "66" in its name in 1920, though ceremonial use of badges with the number device likely continued past that date.

Is your badge of stamped metal, or a casting of some nature? Can you take a photo of the back of the badge?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2005)

In my book "Canadian Militia badges Pre 1914" by Daniel Mazeas, he has a drawing of that badge and labels it as 66th Regiment (Princess Louise Fusilers).  He calls it an Officers badge for Busby or Fur Cap.  In his notes he has 66th Regiment (Princess Louise Fusiliers) Originating in 1869 as the Halifax Volunteer Battalion of Infantry.  1879 - 66th Battalion Princess Louise Fusiliers.  1900 - 66th Regiment (Princess Louise Fusiliers).  

The badge is 3 3/4" (9.5 cm) high and 1 1/2" (4 cm) wide.

GW


----------



## patsy0827 (9 Jan 2005)

Thank you very much for your help!

Here is a scan of the back of the badge.

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~guys/Military/badge001.jpg

This helmet was in the attic at my grandparents house, along with other military items.  We don't know who it belonged to, but I think possibly one of my grandmother's brothers or uncles.  There is also an old flag, that I have dated to around 1885, so I am wondering if this helmet goes with the flag.

The helmet is in very poor shape.  It has not been treated very well.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jan 2005)

Thanks again Patsy, that should be the badge George is describing. I wanted to see the back to make sure it wasn't one of the 70s repros, which were of the same pattern.


----------



## patsy0827 (9 Jan 2005)

Yes, Mr. Wallace, those are the measurements of the badge.  Thanks!


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2005)

Have you tried the Citidal Museum for more information?  There is a very nice little museum there and many knowledgeable volunteers and staff who could help you.  I know a former officer of mine works there from time to time and is a bit of a history buff.  You may also try the Armoury where the Princess Louise Fusiliers currently parade and see if they have anything that may help you in your search.  They may have a nominal roll in their archives from that period that will list one of your relatives and help date the artifacts you have.

GW


----------



## patsy0827 (9 Jan 2005)

Next time I'm in Halifax I plan to do just that.  Thanks for the help and advice.  It's good to have knowledgable people online!


----------



## Pikache (9 Jan 2005)

Does PLF wear hackles, as brit fusilier regiments do?


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jan 2005)

The PLF have a grey hackle that is worn for significant ceremonial events with DEU. It's use was adopted, as far as i know, in the 50s or 60s (?) and was discontinued in the 70s (?) until some time in the mid to late 90s when one of the COs brought it back into service.


----------



## Pikache (9 Jan 2005)

What kind of headwear is worn while wearing the hackle?


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jan 2005)

CF beret. There was an abortive attempt to adopt a caubeen some years ago, but it didn't happen.


----------



## Pikache (10 Jan 2005)

Interesting. Thanks.

And caubeens look very, very ugly.


----------

